# Found Morels 2020 Lancaster, PA



## Charlotte Vaughn (Apr 11, 2020)

Found Morels yesterday 4-10-20. It was a high of 46 degrees and a low of 39 degrees. It rained for 2 days before.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Charlotte Vaughn said:


> View attachment 27884
> View attachment 27886
> View attachment 27890
> View attachment 27892
> ...


That is some Awesome information 
Thank You. 
@Charlotte Vaughn.. Howdy 
Wade here.. Robinbluebird and Myself 
use to attend the Manheim Auction weekly in Lancaster...
Haven't hunted Lancaster for 2yrs now..
We hunted some game land North of the Turnpike East of Dinosaur Rock..
its Beautiful Woods in there..
and Amazing that Lancaster Pennsylvania always begins Poppin the same week that Morels begin Poppin here in Our Home Town..
Bloomington Indiana , Monroe county 
and they are on the same Latitude..


----------



## Charlotte Vaughn (Apr 11, 2020)

wade said:


> That is some Awesome information
> Thank You.
> @Charlotte Vaughn.. Howdy
> Wade here.. Robinbluebird and Myself
> ...


Have you found any in your area yet Wade?


----------



## Charlotte Vaughn (Apr 11, 2020)

Charlotte Vaughn said:


> Have you found any in your area yet Wade?


I also wanted to know if you had luck in that area you hunted?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Charlotte Vaughn said:


> I also wanted to know if you had luck in that area you hunted?


@Charlotte Vaughn. oh..Yes just beginning here..just small and scattered about early spots..but by next Friday it will reallly go to Popping.. 
We had only found a three yellows between the Dinosaur and the turnpike..
then only one little yellow east of Dinosaur..you know theres that parking spot..
we hunted 3 miles there.. we should have just drove around looking for Sycamore trees and dying ash trees..
we will come back there to hunt again some day


----------

